# Demon's Journal



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Can't bring myself to post a pic just yet, but to introduce myself, and my goals:

I started training again (returning after about two years of nothing) about 8-9 weeks ago. I realised after chasing someone at work (I work in private security) I was getting unfit, and having just booked a holiday I looked in the mirror and realised I wanted to start lifting again.

In 2015 I lost my mum while trying to give her CPR, failed to save her and it put me in a very bad way, i blamed myself for her death and I was diagnosed with depression and I gave up on most things. One of these things being training.

Having been back at it about 8 weeks. I've probably managed all in all 4 full working weeks considering X1 holiday and a few work issues.

I'm now lifting:

Bench: 70KG for around 5 reps

Deadlift: 140Kg for 2 reps

Clean and Press 50kg for 3 reps

Squat: 80KG Failed on my 5th at the bottom, what you'd call ass to grass squats.

My goal is to:

Improve my physique, I'm in the high 20's (total guesswork as I haven't got calipers) in terms of bf%, I want to get down to 15% by next year at a similar body weight (I am 5'8.5/82kg now so call it 80)

My initial goals are to lift a lot more weight, by the end of this year I want to lift:

Bench press 80kg for mid reps (12), 90kg best.

Deadlft 160kg for 3-5 reps, 180 1rm if possible as a stretch target.

Squat over 100kg (I have some form/flexibility issues causing me to wink and lean forward I need to address before achieving this)

Military Press or strict Clean and press 60kg for a good 6 reps.

I think I would be very happy if I could get under 20% bf before December also to kick off my year goal of 15%.

Some of the journals on here are massively inspiring, and I hope to see some similar results.

im currently experimenting with what routines work best with my lifestyle, but I'm really enjoying volume antagonist stuff. Once my work life calms down and I settle in a routine I'll post it up.

Hope you don't judge my lifts too harshly :lol:

Chris.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

really sorry to hear about your mam, must be really hard for you. keep your head up and good luck with your goals!


----------



## Tonynico (Jun 2, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your mum mate but good luck with your goals in :thumb


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

Good look with your goals, lifts can always be depressing after time off but I'm sure you'll get there. At least you've got the motivation back.

Never had to administer CPR on a loved one, but be sure it not like in the movies and most times CPR doesn't work! Sorry for your loss and good luck!


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Had a week off last week, As his week I wanted to try something new to get my fitness levels up and speed up the initial cut.

As per my thread in the natty forums I've swapped out the antagonist 3 on 1 off I've done on and off for the last 8 weeks or so for some full body training alongside some running I'll do on alternate days.

Chucked myself into it massively tonight not expecting it to be so hard and I've had a shock. I've done:

4 straight sets each of:

Leg press 6-12 reps
Bench press 6-12 reps
Seated rows 6-12 reps
Clean and press (3 sets)
Calf raises 6-12 
Ab crunch machine 4x15-25
Ez curl and alternating single arm overhead DB superset 6-12 each 
Bicep preacher curls, (fast contraction 4-5 seconds back down) 6-12 reps

Hit my hour at this point so I called it a night.

Going to try doing this x3 a week but cycling round different exercises for different body parts. For example I'll swap out leg press for squats and Deadlifts and seated rows for weighted pull ups.

Volume was difficult especially with small rest times (not really resting much more than changing plates and taking in water). I've started using my Fitbit to give me an idea of how hard I'm pushing, and it's pushed my average heart rate up massively.

I've attached a screen for people who may be interested in the info it gives you. Probably not 100% accurate but it's not usually far off what I estimate using the gym clock and my wrist pulse.

Two years ago I wouldn't have broken a sweat doing the above, and now it's properly challenging. 

Roll on my first run in about a year tomorrow....

View attachment IMG_2687.PNG


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Bit of a shite week if I'm honest.

Projectile Vomiting, long hours at work and some family issues have ruined this week completely.

Haven't trained since Monday, other than a bit of a pathetic run. Motivation has taken a bit of a slamming as a result.

I've been symptom free since last night so just got in a good chest and back session, didn't really enjoy the full body routine on Monday and although cardio wise I got a good workout, I don't feel like I taxed my muscles anywhere near enough. So back to a routine I know works for me, at the very least from a motivation point of view.

Bad points:

Didnt up my Bench to 80KG like I'd hoped as I had a relatively empty gym and didn't want to risk injury.

Good Points

Managed another rep of 140kg Deadlifts than I did last week, so that made up for it. I'm up to 3 now, when I get to 5 I'm slamming another couple of 5's on. Finished Deads with a dropset tonight which felt good, removing a plate from each side, 4 reps, removing two more and 6 reps.

Trying out dropping some of the weights and increasing TUT. Seems to feel like despite the weight drop it's doing me more good.

Work allowing, Shoulders and Arms tomorrow.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Late night shoulders and arms workout last night.

Most are slow reps either 1:2:3, 3:0:3 or 3:3:3 depending on weight and exercise.

STANDING STRICT MILITARY PRESSES 5x5 40KG

SEATED SHOULDER PRESS DB 4x6-12 6x18kg's

STRICT SIDE RAISES 4x6-12 8kgx8 per side alternating

STRICT FRONT RAISES 4x6-12 8kgx10 per side

(Did the Lat raises as a sort of mini superset, did the sides and then the front without rest)

BICEP PREACHER CURL MACHINE 3x6-12 41kgx7 into a dropset down the weights after last set.

TRICEP CABLE PUSH DOWNS 4x6-12 28kgx8 SLOW

INCLINE DB CURLS 4x6-12 12kg'sx6

SKULLCRUSHERS 4x6-12 10kg plates on an EZx9 (not sure what the EZ weighs to be honest)

SUPERSET: SINGLE ARM CABLE PULL DOWNS with CABLE BICEP ROPE CURLS 4 sets of 10 each. Pretty sure these were just 14.7kg on the curls and 7.9kg on the OA Tricep pulls but it seems I didn't update my log.

Cardio Day today before Legs on Monday Morning. Will be able to train in my preferred gym for the first time in weeks so I'm buzzing. No offence to pure gym goers but it does little for my motivation. Being surrounded by people thrice the size of me and competing makes me lift harder and gives me more to aspire to. No ****.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Sunday 2/7

Quick cardio session on Sunday, nothing major as work was tough and there was a lot of running up and down 12 flights of stairs involved in the day.

Monday 3/7

Partner was having a rough time yesterday so we went out all day and night, I skipped training meaning I missed a legs day...... Insert UKM wrath here.... :axe: . Diet wasn't exactly on point for the day either as I took her for a dirty meal (she likes TGI's and the food is about as healthy as gargling nails).

Today is a new 4 day cycle I'm just going to move on rather than mess all my workout plan up for the next few weeks. Training legs again anyway in a few days on a PPL.

Yes this is a different split to last week, PPCL for the next four days to see if I can push my shoulders harder without the fatigue effecting my shoulder lifts. I failed hitting 50kilos on a strict military press which was a bit dissapointing seeing as I can clean and press 50kg quite easily now (I would have thought the military press should be easier?)


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

DemonNeutrino said:


> Bit of a shite week if I'm honest.
> 
> Projectile Vomiting, long hours at work and some family issues have ruined this week completely.
> 
> ...


 Mate it's good that you are finding good points in the week/sessions. That's what will help progress on your lifts, amongst other things. Finding something positive always helps!

Regarding your 'wink' in the Squats.

You may want to look at what your ankle mobility is like or see if you have tight hip flexors causing anterior pelvic tilt (posh name for butt wink lol).

Doing dynamic stretches on your glutes each session and/or ankle mobility exercises may help your wink. Obviously this is without seeing it etc.

Missed lifts are just as beneficial as lifts you make as the body gets used to handling that sort of weight and soon it will go up like a charm. Keep it up!


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Iron Lou said:


> Mate it's good that you are finding good points in the week/sessions. That's what will help progress on your lifts, amongst other things. Finding something positive always helps!
> 
> Regarding your 'wink' in the Squats.
> 
> ...


 Sounds about right.

Think it's a combo of flexors due to not training a while and my ankles. I had a nasty injury at the start of last year at work falling down an entire flank of stairs and landing on my inverted ankle. Had pretty extensive tissue damage and it's been a weird mixture of tight/unstable ever since

I'll add some more dynamic stretching in see if it helps. Thanks for the advice


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Tuesday 4/7/17

Push Workout (With DB workouts the weight is each side not total)

Clean And Press 
40,40,40,40,50KG

Bench Press 5x5 
60,60,60,70,70x4

Incline DB Bench Press 6-12x4 
18KGx12,
28Kgx6,
28Kgx5,
28Kgx5

Flyes (DB) 6-12x4 
8Kgx12
12kgx8
14Kgx6
14Kgx6.5

SkullCrushers (Weight minus EZ as I'm not sure what a standard EZ weighs): 
10KG(+bar)x12 warmup
20KG(+Bar)x8
20KG(+Bar)x9
20KG(+Bar)x10

Cable Triangle pushdowns 4x6-12 
18Kgx12
27kgx6
27kgx6
27kgx6 (Straight after this I kept working back down the weights doing 4-6 reps of each plate no rest in between)

Tricep Extension Machine (Preacher type) 4x6-12
28Kgx12 very slow
32Kgx12 very slow
41Kgx8 very slow
41Kgx8 very slow

Would have preferred to do Military Presses instead of C+P but the gym was so busy I'm lucky to have got the rack when I did for the bench presses. Next time I come round to a Push Ill focus a bit more on the Shoulders. (x2 Chest,x2 Shoulders rather than X3 Chest, X1 Shoulders), and keep alternating between the two.

Pull day tomorrow, really want to smash x5 140Kg deadlifts so I can move onto 150x1 next week, so fingers crossed.

PS this journal is working because I got a late call out from work, almost decided not to go and suddenly felt like I would be held responsible for missing a workout.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Really poor workout tonight.

Went to train at 1830, my gyms closed down. All that psyche and pre workout gone to waste.

Ended up having to eat our meal at 2100 (was a big one) and train at 2145. Forgot my water bottle and the machines at the gym wouldn't accept my Apple Pay to get some more, Gym was rammed and people just chucked everything everywhere meaning I had to throw all my plans out the window. I was also just completely drained and had absolutely no energy for tonight after a rough day. Couldn't even reach my PB's in some cases. Was sweating like hell and just felt like death all the way through.

Bad night but at least I got a workout in and that's better than nothing.

My Workout: 
Again unless obviously a single DB (concentration curls), DB weights are each arm. 

DEADLIFT 
(X5) 70kg, 120kg 
On my last set, I failed after X2 140KG, disappointing as I was hoping to push to 4-5 and push for 150kg next time out.

LAT PULLS 
4x6-12 
32kgx12 Warmup, then 
66kgx6,6 then 5 followed by a drop set to rep out with.

CABLE ROWS (wide attachment) 
4x6-12
39kg x12 warmup, then 
52KGX6 then another 6
Then did a drop set of 52kg, 39kg, 27kg and 18kg at 4,4,6,12 reps as I failed at 4x52KG.

EZ CURLS (Wide Grip)
3x6-12
No warmup on this one, could only find the discs for my working set as they were being chucked everywhere and not put back. 
20KG(+bar)x6
20KG(+bar)x8
20KG(+bar)x6, followed immediately by 12 reps of a 20KG preset barbell.

DB PREACHER CONCENTRATION CURLS (Using the Incline of a bench instead of a preacher bench) 
3x6-12
8kgx12 Warmup
10kgx12 
16kgx3 and Failure. picked up the 14's and did another x3 immediately afterward but failed on those too.

(Not sure what happened here, 16KG was a 6 rep lift for me last time I did them, not very long ago, and I should have been pushing for 7-8 if not more. )

INCLINE DB CURLS 
3x6-12 
8KGX12
10KGx6
10KGx7

Finished up working up until the hour mark doing a couple of drop sets on the Machine Preacher Curl @27kg, 32kg and 41kg at 6 reps each but in descending order.

Didn't really realise until towards the end but I'd got myself so worked up that I was having 15 second rest breaks, if that, which probably led to the issues I was having. Will watch this more closely next time.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Thursday 06/07/17

Don't think I've trained at a reasonable hour all this week due to my main gym being closed, but hey!

Cardio day today and it was a big one. First run (other than a mile jog round the block last week to test my GPS) in two years!

Wasn't going in expecting my old form (Sub 20min 3m/5k's regularly), but I don't think I was expecting it to be quite as rubbish as it was.

As I only have one cardio day per cycle, I'm only concentrating on one running goal at a time, rather than an overall running/fitness schedule that I used to do with x3-5 days a week. At first I want to get my 1.5m run sorted, get my short distance speed up before I try and tackle the task of getting my 3m back down under 20mins.

First 1.5m in two years, and it was a little disappointing.....12.06. Not going to post my run capture though as it makes it quite obvious exactly where my house is on a GPS map... :lol:

To be honest, the run didn't feel overly uncomfortable and I could probably have done it a lot quicker, so It could be worse. Want to get it under 9:30 pretty quickly.

Ive set some running goals...they are what they were when I was younger; and it worked by taking selection times for increasingly elite forces, and ticking them off one by one; starting from regular army through to divers, paras, Royal Marines and beyond. For some reason this really motivated me and was relevant as I wanted to do a Marines POC at the time.

My first run is disappointing compared to my old form, but its knocked off my first two goals, which were 12:45 and 12:30. Next three to smash are 11:33, 10:30 and 09:30 (UK Paras entry) which I hope to do quite quickly, before moving onto 2M in 15:12 and then 3M in sub 22:30.

Before I stopped training for fitness I was trying to beat the US 1st recon selection at 18 minutes (lol), and get my 5 Miles under 40 minutes, but I was at Uni with practically all my time devoted to training, so that's probably not realistic anymore.

Anyway, Legs Day tomorrow, have a Squat PB to beat, and then I get two rest days over the weekend going away with the boyos, before starting my 4 day cycle again.

PS, Fitbit is actually an awesome running tracker. Beats Nike+ by a mile, is easier to data trend than mapmyrun etc and would beat out a Garmin if not for having no onboard GPS.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Friday 7th (Although well into Saturday also) 

Just finished a decent Legs and Abs workout. Had a really bad workout Wednesday so I needed a good one tonight. Added a few sets each of 8-12 reps on Bicep Barbell Curls and French Presses at the end as my Biceps and Triceps were pretty much recovered, and I'm away over the weekend meaning I'm having an extra rest day.

ALL WEIGHTS IN KG.

SQUATS 
5x5 
60x5
60x5
80x5
80x5
90x2

LEG EXTENSIONS
4x6-12 
32x12
52x7
52x8
52x9

LEG CURL 
4x6-12
27x12
45x7
45x8
45x8

CALF RAISE (SEATED MATRIX) 
4x6-12 
100x12 Warmup 
134 (Stacked)+additional collar weightsx12 
134 (Stacked)+additional collar weightsx16
134 (Stacked)+additional collar weightsx20
WASN'T A SMITH FREE TO DO PROPER RAISES EVEN AT THIS HOUR!!

CAPTAINS CHAIR KNEE (with DB)/LEG RAISE (BW)
20xBW slow
8kgx6 very slow (Followed by dropping the weight and doing 6 explosive bodyweight raises)
10kg as above 
10kg as above

AB CRUNCH MACHINE (MATRIX)
3x15-25
32KGX20
32KGx25
41KG FAILED AT 6!

CABLE WOODCHOPPERS (MATRIX FUNC. TRAINER) 
3x10-20/PS Slow and Controlled 
12.5x10 PER SIDE 
12.5x12 PER SIDE 
12.5x12 PER SIDE

PRE SET BARBELL CURLS - WIDE GRIP
20x12
20x12
20x12

FRENCH PRESSES - EZ - CLOSE GRIP
10(+bar)x8
10(+bar)x8
10(+bar)x8


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Monday 10/7/17

Absolutely hanging from a weekend away, couldn't stomach my pre workout etc and I was a bit run down. Wasn't planning to go down today because of it, but my gym has had a grand re opening this morning and there's loads of new equipment. Really wanted to go.

Push Workout

Bench Press 
5x5
60x5
60x5
60x5
70x5
70x5

Going to progress by doing more and more sets of 70kg until I Do x5 @ 70Kg and then start from 70,70,70,70,80. Need to push past 70Kg now as its been a few weeks.

Incline DB Press
4x6-12
12x20Kg
4x27.5
5x27.5
5x27.5 followed by 6x20kg
Little down on weight here, last week I was doing 28kgx6, but in a different gym. I swear the weights felt heavier here despite being 0.5kg down.

DB Flyes
4x6-12
12x7.5kg's
15Kgx6
15kgx6
15kgx5 Followed by x6 7.5kg
Another big jump up in weight, very happy about this 

Military
3x5
5x30kg
5x40kg
5x40Kg
Straight into
Clean and Press
5x40Kg
5x40Kg
PB for both is now 50kg so I'm guessing some fatigue from the pressing was at play here.

Tricep Rope Extensions
4x6-12
12x18.50kg
6x21.25kg
7x21.25kg
7x21.25kg

Tricep Overhead Cable Extensions
4x6-12
12x18.50
6x21.25kg
7x21.25kg
8x21.25kg

One Arm Reverse Grip Tricep Extensions
3x6-12
12x5.50
6x6.25
6x6.25 followed immediately by:
Triceps Extensions (Triangle Attachment)
16x16.**(Didn't write it down so cant remember the decibel points)


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Wednesday 12/7/17 - PULL WORKOUT 

Couldn't get to the gym yesterday, so I was looking forward to this big time.

DEADLIFTS 
4x1-5 reps, Max weight on third. 
60x5
100x5
140kgx3
100x5

Definately had more strength in me, just couldn't grip the bar enough and kept slipping. Need to work on strengthening my grip if I'm to smash through to 5 reps and move on to 150-160kg!!

LAT PULLS (PLATE LOADED)
4x6-12 
40x12 WARMUP
60x12
70x10
80kgx6

ROWS (PLATE LOADED)
4x6-12 
40x12 WARMUP
60x12
80x6
80x6

REAR DELT CABLE FLY ON LARGE CABLE CROSS.
(Can't provide weights here as plates are unmarked I just go by how many slats I can do)
4x6-12

BARBELL BICEP CURLS 
4x6-12
20kgx12 
25kgx8
25kgx8
30kgx4.5 and Failure

INCLINE DB CURLS (ALTERNATING) 
(One rep being x2 alternating curls, weights being each arm) 
4x6-12 
10KGx6
10x8
12.5x6
12.5x6

Really preferred the alternating curls rather than together, could contract harder and concentrate on the muscle more and it also prolonged the set/TUT. Think I might try my standing DB curls alternating next time also.

Now somehow got 800 more cals to eat before my eating window closes at 10pm


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Really haven't had too much time free this week and I've been doing one day on one day off.

Friday 14th July 

Got a Legs/Abs session in.

Far too late for a full run down of what I did so just the headlines for me.

Good Points:

Got another rep out of 90kg squats, now at 3 after for sets of five at 60,60,80,80. Still a hell of a lot less than I used to do which is disheartening but that's my fault for quitting isn't it.

Did a good dropset on weighted crunches which felt really good, and I've shifted the reps for abs up to 15-25 for rectus abs oriented exercises and 10-20 reps per side for oblique stuff. Feels a bit better.

Bad Points

There are none really, I mean my water bottle leaked and gave me a wet patch that looked like I had a little accident, but otherwise I enjoyed it. Every single lift had either more reps or more weight than last leg session, so I'm happy.

Made a change to Diet: 

Ive sacked my fitbit calorie burn off and I'm just sticking at -500 cals from a maintenance figure that I've worked out from a cross section of different TDEE calculators. Bit of a shock going from 3000 odd to 2072 but it should pay off.

Felt ok energy wise and with IF 16:8 I'm not really feeling hungry in the evening, and I'm used to dealing with pangs in the fasting period anyway.

Having experimented with antagonistic and PPL to see what I enjoy more over the last couple weeks, I'm feeling less pumped up on PPL, and im missing the extra shoulder and arm work on an Arnold type split. My arms (and my shoulders to a degree) still recover fast so I think I'll go back to the former once I've given the PPL a decent trial run.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Another bad work week getting in the way of training. Haven't been up since my last logged workout on Friday night.

Hoping I can start a new split cycle today and at least get a good 4 days in over the rest of the week.

Kept my diet on track more or less and I've been doing some bodyweight stuff at home, but after having a mad weekend, I ended up also having an all night call out Monday night that's messed me up sleep wise. I'm currently on two-three days with about 4 hours sleep, not good for gains :lol:

I finish late tonight so hopefully I can rush to the gym quick enough before it closes. Cant really go to the pure gym for a short while as a back up, so I'm relying on rushing home from work to train in my proper gym.

Id kill for enough space for my own gym B) . Even been looking at the equipment but I can't find the space to put it yet as we don't have a garage.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

RRSUK said:


> Good look with your goals, lifts can always be depressing after time off but I'm sure you'll get there. At least you've got the motivation back.
> 
> Never had to administer CPR on a loved one, but be sure it not like in the movies and most times CPR doesn't work! Sorry for your loss and good luck!


 If somebody needs cpr they are in a bad way. Very few times does it actually work.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

monkeybiker said:


> If somebody needs cpr they are in a bad way. Very few times does it actually work.


 I know that now, but the depression at the time twisted it all up in my head and made me feel responsible for her death. Still think like it sometimes.

Thanks though, was a tough time dealing with the fallout of it all.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Just read your log. Sorry to hear about your mum. Good luck with your lifting goals.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Just read your log. Sorry to hear about your mum. Good luck with your lifting goals.


 Thanks bud.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DemonNeutrino said:


> I know that now, but the depression at the time twisted it all up in my head and made me feel responsible for her death. Still think like it sometimes.
> 
> Thanks though, was a tough time dealing with the fallout of it all.


 Obviously your not responsible. You did the best you could at the time.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Good Chest/Back session last night. Braved pure gym despite the issue I'm having as I didn't want to miss another workout.

Forgot my preworkout powder like a lunatic but it didn't seem to effect me too much other than with the first few exercises. Quick run down as I'm working today and don't have time for the full log.

DEADLIFTS 4x5 (140KGX3 GRIP FAIL ON 4th)
BENCH PRESS 5x5 (70KGX5 X2)
LAT PULLS WIDE 4x6-12 (66KGX6 WITH REST/PAUSE) 
INCLINE DB PRESS 4x6-12 (26KGX6)
CABLE ROW UNSUPPORTED 4x6-12 (66KGX6)
DB FLYES 4x6-12 (16KGX6)

Good Points: Decent progress on the lat pulls, doesn't sound like it seeing as I did 80KG last time out, but they are two very different machines at two gyms. I can bash out 80KG alright in my 'proper' gym, but the matrix machine is different.

Bad Points: Only made x1 rep progress on bench press. My grip failed again on 140KG Deadlifts, think it's due to a weak hand from a metacarpal break. Had to go down in weight for incline DB Press as some pretty decent bloke pointed out an issue with my form that I couldn't really see. Went down in weight, slowed it down and took his advice, felt much better so thanks to him. Gym was a bit too busy to superset any of the antagonist exercises also which is a shame. Need a training partner for this I think to swap over with.

It's getting immediately obvious that my bf% is coming down A LOT. But I'm struggling to add weight to the bar as quickly on 2072 calories and fatigue is coming in sooner. Will stick to it for the rest of these 12 weeks and hopefully post up a decent image of progress so far if I can bring myself to.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Don't usually post food diaries up, but to give you an idea of my planned intake today for critique purposes.....

The 45 cal during fast is a coffee mid way through.

Lunch cals from a deli sandwich I make in the morning with beef, cheese and chicken.

Evening meal chicken rice and a sauce I make from garlic, soya and a few other things, the rest is supplementation and a low fat ice cream in the evening.

Ignore the macro goals they aren't correct I go by g not %

View attachment IMG_2827.PNG


View attachment IMG_2828.PNG


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Friday 21/7/17

SHOULDERS/ARMS 

MILITARY PRESS
5x5 
30,30,40,40,50x2+Failure

SEATED DB PRESS 
4x6-12 
12KGX12 
17.5x6
17.5x6
17.5x5F

LAT RAISE SUPERSET (SIDES THEN ALTERNATING FRONTS) 
10x7.5kg 
10x7.5kg 
10x7.5kg 
10x7.5kg

BARBELL BICEP CURL 
4x6-12 
20kgx12 
25x8
25x9
30x5

DB ISOLATION CURL ON PREACHER BENCH
4x6-12 EACH ARM 
10KGX12 
12.5x6
12.5x6
12.5x7

STANDING BARBELL FRENCH PRESS 
4x6-12 
15KGX12
20x8
20x8
25x6

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS
4x6-12 
40kgx12
50KGx6
50KGx6
50KGx6
Very chest fatigued on these from Wednesday. Forced me to isolate my triceps more.

Felt good, some progress on a few lifts.

Food at 2088 cals: 176g Protein, 58g Fat, 223g Carbs by the time I wolf my last meal down soon.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

No training over the weekend but quick weight loss update/plus I've put in stone a training plan for the next 12 weeks.

Weight wise, im at 79.7 now, considering I was floating around 80 when I started this log that doesn't seem great, but it spiked as high as 84-85 ish because of my high cals intake via Fitbit. I've been on 2072 just over two weeks ish and I'm down 3kg, so I Think these new cals are more appropriate.

My shifts are somewhat normal next week for the first time in a long time and should continue like it, so I am going to try and get a good 5 days lifting in Mon-Fri and some running/bodyweight circuits on the Saturday. I've been working alone for 4-5 weeks and my colleague is back as support next week so training won't take so much of a backseat, and I should actually get some days off :lol:

Going to be basing each day on a main compound lift and then support excercises hitting every area until it's pretty much dead, so basically a 5 day body part split (Back/Chest/Legs/Shoulders/Arms).

Not optimal for Natty at all I know but with such low cals I think I need to work back up to something like PPLPPL or a double arnold split as I don't think I'd be fully recovered. When I get to bulking stage I will ramp up the frequency again. Plus I enjoy 5 day splits more and my motivation suffers on a cut, so this should help. Will be doing this now consistently until October 15th which is ~12 weeks away. I'm hoping to have made some decent cutting progress by then and perhaps transition through maintenance into a lean bulk.

Full program in the next post, it's basically based on a few I found on Muscle &a Strength but I've added some favourites in there.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

*TRAINING SPLIT UP UNTIL OCTOBER 15th - 12 Weeks *

*MONDAY 
BACK*
DEADLIFTS 4x5 
BENT OVER ROW
WEIGHTED PULL UP/LAT WIDE
LAT CLOSE
UNSUPPORTED CABLE ROWS OR DB ROWS

*TUESDAY
CHEST*
FLAT BENCH 
INCLINE PRESS
DECLINE PRESS OR DB PULLOVER 
FLY
CABLES/PUSH-UPS SUPERSET

*WEDNESDAY L1
LEGS *
SQUATS 5x5 
LEG PRESS 4x6-12
LEG CURL 4x6-12
LEG EXTENSION 4x6-12
CALVES 4x10-25

*THURSDAY PS
SHOULDERS*
COMPOUND TYPE SHOULDER PRESS/CLEAN &PRESS 5x5
SEATED DB PRESS/ARNOLD PRESS 4x6-12
LATERAL WORK SUPERSET (SIDE THEN ALTERNATING FRONTS) 4x6-12
REAR DELT CABLES 4x6-12
SHRUG 4x6-12

*FRIDAY PL/PS
ARMS *
BICEP BARBELL CURL (STRICT FORM)
ISOLATION EXERCISE (INCLINE CURLS, ISO CURLS ETC) 
TRICEP FRENCH PRESS OR SKULLCRUSHER
TRICEP ISOLATION WORK (CABLES, SINGLE OH DB ETC)
BICEP/TRICEP ANTAGONIST SUPERSET 
BICEP/TRICEP ANTAGONIST SUPERSET

*SATURDAY CARDIO/CIRCUITS *
AM CARDIO - RUNNING
PM Bodyweight Circuits/Abs focused

*SUNDAY OFF*

Some strict exercises in there, but for the ancillary stuff it's just a framework, I train at peak times so I can't always guarantee getting certain equipment so it has to be flexible.

My 2072 cals is based on a 500 defecit on 3-5 training days but I'm gonna try and stick with it to speed the cut up and see how I get on, should have me at a 750 odd defecit which I can deal with.

After October 15th I'll take a full week off at maintenance cals and then hopefully I'll be at a decent point to start putting some lean mass on at a 250-500 surplus.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Some benchmark photos of my current skinny fat state to compare with in 12 weeks time.

I have seen a lot of improvement to be fair, but my legs arms and shoulders are seriously lagging. Two years with no exercise and a rubbish diet will do this :lol:

View attachment IMG_2927.JPG


View attachment IMG_2928.JPG


View attachment IMG_2929.JPG


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

*Monday 24/7/17
BACK *

Other than a poor start on Deadlifts, not being able to best my 3x140KG, once I'd got past these I seemed to have gone straight into beast mode. Don't know what came over me, just kept going and going, sweat pouring off me and bashing out set after set. Only had 3 hours sleep last night due to neighbours and I'm on only around 2k calories so I really don't know what it was. Was getting some strange looks but absolutely did not care. Really concentrated on hook grips and mind muscle connections and flexed before every set, holding it until I was in position after reading some advice on here the other day. Really helped with the lat pulls especially and I'm feeling pretty much no fatigue in my arms so it seems to have worked.

*DEADLIFTS
5x5 *
60x5
60x5
100x5
140x3
100x5

*LAT PULL (CABLE) WIDE (The number means how many plates, no idea what thy weigh) 
4x6-12 *
6thx12
8thx7
8thx10
10thx6

*BENT OVER BARBELL ROW 
4x6-12 *
40x12
50x8
50x8
50x8

*LAT PULL DIVERGING PLATE LOADED
4x6-1*2
Really concentrating on TUT on these more so than others 
40x12
60x10
70x8
80x6

*SEATED CABLE ROW 
4x6-12 *
6thx12
8thx8
8thx8
10thx6

*LAT PULLS CLOSE 
4x6-12 *
6thx12
8thx7
8thx8
10thx6 followed by 6thx6

Not exactly what is in my workout plan (close) but the gym was properly busy so I had to improvise. Not sure what is with my plateau on the Deadlifts, but it's doing my head in at the moment, 3 weeks at 140x3 now. Maybe it's the cut?

Food today a little over my 500 cal defecit at 2219 (162g protein, 236g carbs, 51g fat).

Chest tomorrow, can't wait to be honest


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

*Tuesday 25/7/17 
CHEST *

Couldn't stick to my plan as all the free benches were being used, and couldn't get on the cables. So I pretty much stuck to barbell work which felt awesome if not a bit fatiguey after the 9-10th set.

*BARBELL BENCH PRESS 
5x5 *
60x5
60x5
70x5
70x5
70x5

*INCLINE BARBELL BENCH 
4x6-12 *
40x12
50x6
50x8
50x8

*DECLINE BARBELL BENCH 
4x6-12 *
40x12
50x8
50x8
60x6

*DB FLYES 
(Weight per arm)
4x6-12 *
7.5x12
15x6
12.5x6
12.5x6

*MACHINE FLY
4x6-12 
(Don't know weights just how many unmarked plates) *
4x12
8x5
7x6
7x6 followed by 6x4 followed by 4x12

*Good Points:*

One more whole set at 70kg bench. I'm certain now I'm strong enough to go to 80 for at least a partial set, I just don't want to risk it without a spot. I'm going to wait until I can do 5 full sets of 70kg before I slam another two 5's on.

*Bad Points: *

Struggled a fair bit with the incline barbell presses as with the bench up, the bar is miles away. Without a spot it was difficult to rack and unrack with more than 50 as I was pretty much skull-crushing the bar. So I just concentrated on an explosive movement up and a slow controlled movement down.

*DIET*

Food will be as per the attached by the end of the day. Little low on protein as I've run out of milk, and 90 cals off my target. I'll probably fill this in with a small protein bar just before I hit the end of my feeding window.

View attachment IMG_2949.PNG


View attachment IMG_2950.PNG


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

*Wednesday 26/7/17*

*LEGS *

Bad workout really. Squats were piss poor as for the life of me I couldn't get a rack, meaning I was doing them free standing. Really knocked my confidence and my form was all over the place without a mirror. Was hoping to be perhaps pushing 100kg or at least some more reps at 90kg this week Than last so that's dissapointing. Haven't been on it with my nutrition also, within my accepted calorie range but very lacking in the protein department. Broke until payday this week and I need a resupply on most things.

*SQUATS 
5x5*
60
60
80x5
80x4
80x4

*LEG PRESS 
5x5 (Did more reps on the first three just cause I wasn't getting the intensity in the squats) *
120x12 
137x8
137x10
147x5
147x4

*LEG EXTENSION 
4x6-12*
39x12
59x8
59x8
62x6

*LEG CURL 
4x6-12*
39x12
45x7
45x9
52x5

*SMITH CALF RAISE (BOX) 
(Weight not including bar - Bar is weightless) 
4x10-25*
50x20
80x15
80x15
80x16


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

I am feeling weaker on the lower calories, but I'm also quite visibly making some decent cutting progress, at least for now; so I'm thinking maybe as long as I keep trying to push the weight higher, I'm either going to maintain or make slower gains.

Ive made peace with this, once my cut ends in October I can start focusing on more and more weight on the bar but for now it's about shedding this timber.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Down to 79.4kg this week. Body fat % is now down from what I had at 29% to 24.2%, but this is from an analyser so I'm not putting too much stock in this figure.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

*THURSDAY 27/7/17*

*Shoulders/Back*

*PLATE LOADED STANDING MILITARY PRESS MACHINE 
4x6-12
(PLUS BAR)*
20x12
40x6
40x6
40x7

*SEATED DB PRESS 
4x6-12
(Per Arm)*
12x10
5x17.5
6x17.5
5Fx17.5 then 6x12.5

*DB LAT RAISE SUPERSET 
3x10E*
8SIDE, 10FRONTx7.5
8SIDE, 10FRONTx7.5
8SIDE, 10FRONTx7.5

*FACE PULLS 
4x6-12
(Number of unmarked plates) *
4x12
6x6
6x7
6x8

*CAGE SHRUGS 
4x6-12 
(Plus cage)*
40x6
40x6
40x6
40x6

*REAR DELT FLY 
5x6-12 various angles *
HIGH 3.75x12
HIGH 6.25x8
MID 6.25x8
HIGH 8.75x6
HIGH 6.25x10


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

*FRIDAY 28/7/17*

*ARMS *

*BARBELL CURLS 
4x6-12 *
20x12
25x9
25x10
30x5

*INCLINE DB CURLS 
4x6-12 
(WEIGHT AND REPS PER ARM)*
10x12 
12.5x6
12.5x6
12.5x6

*SKULL-CRUSHERS - EZ
4X6-12*
EZ+10x12
EZ+20x8
EZ+20x9
EZ+20x10

*OH SINGLE ARM DB RAISE 
4x6-12*
10x12
12.5x6
12.5x6
12.5x6

*SUPERSET 
CABLE ROPE HAMMER CURLS AND SINGLE ARM CABLE TRICEP EXTENSIONS 
4x6-12 
(Number of plates, weight unknown, Hammer curls listed first) *
4x12+2x10
6x10+2x10
8x6+2x10
8x6+2x10


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

*MONDAY 31/7/17*

*BACK *

Getting over a bug I had over the weekend, weakness, sickness and headaches so not at my best, also started with Pulls and Rows meaning I was a bit weaker on my deadlift. However, the pump in my back is better for it; being able to hold the Pulls for much longer and really concentrate.

Little to no rest between everything apart from Deadlift. Literally enough to take in some water and think about the movement (<30seconds).

*LAT PULL (PLATE LOAD)
4x6-12 *
40x10
60x10
80x6
80x7

*BARBELL ROW 
5x5*
40x5
40x5
50x5
60x5
60x5

*DEADLIFT 
1x12+3x5*
60x12
100x5
140x2
120KGX4

*UNDERHAND CLOSE GRIP MTS ROW 
4x6-12 *
40x12
60x8
60x8
80x6

*CABLE ROW TRIANGLE GRIP
4x6-12 *
6thx12
8thx10
8thx10
10thx6


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

*TUESDAY 1/8/17*

*CHEST *

*BENCH 
5x5*
60x5
60x5
70x5
70x5
70x5

*INCLINE PLATE MACHINE
4x6-12 
(WEIGHT PER SIDE OF MACHINE)*
15x12
20x6
20x6
20x6

*UNDERHAND CABLE FLY 
(WEIGHT PER CABLE) 
4x6-12*
6.25x10
6.25x10
6.25x10
6.25x10

*MACHINE FLY 
4x6-12 
(NUMBER OF PLATES)*
6x12
7x8
7x8
8x6

*DECLINE BB BENCH
4x6-12 *
40x12
50x12
60x6
60x6

Chest feels twice the size, got a great pump today. Did this all within 40 mins with tiny rest breaks so it was almost a big circuit.

Might try from now on doing all my exercises at 6-12 seeing as I'm getting a better result from the Declines than I am from the flats at 5x5. Might do the same for the Squats as well come leg day, but keep clean and press and deadlift at 5 reps due to the intensity and weight.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Really upset with myself this evening. I missed a workout.

Last two nights I've had 4 hours sleep (if that), and I was absolutely exhausted and falling asleep. Didn't hit me yesterday but today it did in spades.

Figured I could either go and give a crap workout where I wouldn't have any energy to make any serious progress, or I could rest up, get a good nights sleep and instead of Legs, Shoulders, Arms on Wed, Thu, Fri; I'll do legs tomorrow and Shoulders and Arms Friday.

Pretty sure I'm making the right decision but I still feel demotivated.

So im off to bed, late start at work tomorrow so a big lie in and hopefully back to my best.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Update - 4/8/17

Well safe to say the above didn't improve as I didn't train yesterday either. Was quite sick yesterday while at work and I'm getting pretty severe migraines, also having some other problems I won't go into.

Really knocked my confidence back something like this happening in the second week.

I don't feel much better this morning but I've decided I'm training no matter what tonight as I need to, in order to keep motivation up. So I've taken all my morning supplements, took shed loads of hydration with me to work and I'm going to concentrate on visualising my training all day.

As the week stands, I still need to fit in:

Legs, Shoulders, Arms, Cardio Day

So tonight I'll be training shoulders/arms, and tomorrow I have a rare Saturday off so I'll be running in the morning and training legs in the night/afternoon.

I have written this here now so I have to do it :lol:


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

*FRIDAY 4/8/17*

*SHOULDERS AND ARMS *

Making up for missed workouts here so well over an hour. Would have carried on if the gym wasn't closing. Test boosters are either working or are giving me some sort of huge placebo effect.

*MILITARY PRESS 
5x5*
40x5
40x5
50x2
50x3
45x5

*LAT DB SIDE 4x6-12*
5x12
5x12
7.5x8
7.5x8

*PLATE LOADED STANDING MILITARY MACHINE 
4x6-12*
20x12
40x7
40x7
Immediately followed as a drop set by
20x6

*BARBELL CURLS 
4x6-12 *
15x12
25x9
25x10
30x6

*INCLINE DB CURLS 
4x6-12 *
10x10
12.5x6
12.5x8
12.5x6 ALTERNATING

*SKULLCRUSHERS (EZ)
(PLUS BAR)
4x6-12*
10x12
20x6 FAILURE DUE TO INJURED METACARPAL, SWITCHED TO H BAR BUT IT DIDNT MUCH HELP

*SKULLCRUSHERS (H BAR) 
(PLUS BAR)
4x6-12*
20x6
20x6F

*CABLE OVERHEAD TRICEP EXT
4x6-12*
4x12
6x6
6x6
6x6

*REAR DELT FLY - CABLE 
4x6-12*
1x6
1x6
1x6
1x6

*UNDERHAND SINGLE ARM CABLE EXTENSIONS 
4x6-12*
1x6
1x6
1x6
1x6

*CABLE LAT RAISE SIDE
4x6-12
VERY LIGHT WEIGHT JUST TO USE FOR SLOW MOVEMENTS FINISHING OFF MY SIDE/ANTERIOR DELTS. *
1.25x10
1.25x10
*FRONT *
1.25x10
1.25x10


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Much prefer the cable lat raises, the dumbbells don't really give a constant resistance but with the cables I was literally squeezing the muscle hard the entire way through. Will be swapping out DB raises for cables for now on I think.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Haven't posted diet stuff in a while so just as an example from today.

Fats a bit on the high side for me but protein is bang on what I'm aiming for.

View attachment IMG_2986.PNG


View attachment IMG_2987.PNG


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Shocking week last week. No excuses really as I should have pushed through illness and just trained through it. Feeling low as hell having only trained three times last week so I need to get back to it ASAP. Illness never used to be an excuse years ago so I don't see why it should now.

Got a few things I need to be tougher on going forward if I'm going to get my physique and strength back....

-I'm not taking my rest and sleep seriously leading me to have nights at <4-5 hours sleep. Minimum of 7 hours from now on if not more when possible. I've missed training due to bad fatigue and I'm pretty sure it's making me ill.

-Need to be stricter with workout scheduling (not just saying "some point tonight"). Especially now I've had to give up my second (24hr) gym membership due to money being tight, I'm scheduling in dates and times and being a bit more bullish at work in terms of making sure I'm being given at least a weeks notice for shift changes.

Back to it tomorrow, due to being away today and having a shorter week, I'm giving up the arm day on Friday and doing my Biceps on Back Day and Triceps on Chest day.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

*TUESDAY 8/8/17*

*BACK/BICEPS *

*DEADLIFT 
Increased the heavy working sets by 1, instead of going like 60, 100, 140, and then back to 100 I did:
4x5*
60x5
100x5
120x5
140x2

*LAT PULL CABLES Wide 
4x6-12 *
6x12 
10x6 (Form suffering so went down to 9 plates and slowed it down) 
9x8
9x6 followed by 6x12

*BARBELL ROWS 
5x5 *
40x5
50x5
60x5
60x5
60x4

*PLATE LOADED SEATED ROW
4x6-12 *
40x12
80x6
80x6
80x6
Then did a set of single arms and per arm did 
20kgx16

*BARBELL CURLS 
4x6-12 *
No PB here as my arms are usually fresh. Failed on 30's (last time out I did 6 good reps) 
15x12
25x8
25x10
30x3

*DB PREACHER BENCH ISOLATION CURLS 
3x6-12 *
10x12
12.5x6
12.5x6

*HAMMER H-BAR CURLS ON PREACHER BENCH 
3x6-12*
More of a rep out/finisher than a max effort, just concentrating on the contraction

10+BARX8
10+BARX8
10+BARX8

I've also reviewed my calories as since I've been training 4-6 times a week rather than 2-4 I'm getting symptoms of being further under maintenance than I should be. I lost 4kg pretty damn quick and I've been ill and lethargic. I'm sticking with it this/next week, but comparing it to what Fitbit tells me to eat to see how much less I'm eating. I'll look at where I am at the end of the first 4 weeks in terms of loss and adjust accordingly.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

*CHEST/TRIS *

*WEDNESDAY 9/8/17*

*BENCH PRESS 
5x5 *
60x5
60x5
70x5
70x5
70x5

*INCLINE DB PRESS 
4x6-12 *
20x12
27.5x6
27.5x6
27.5x5 followed by 15x8

*DB FLYES 
4x6-12*
10x12
12.5x6
12.5x8
14x7

*SKULLCRUSHERS
4x6-12
(Plus bar) *
10x12
20x6
20x7
20x7

*OVERHEAD TRICEP EXTENSIONS 
CABLES 
4x6-12*
6 Platesx12
8x6
8x8
8x8

*CABLE TRICEP EXTENSIONS 
3 Sets/Various *
6 Platesx12
DROPSET: 8x6, 6x6, 4x8
DROPSET: 8x6, 6x6, 4x8


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

UPDATE

THE BAD

Missed another workout today due to work related stuff.

Training Legs/Abs tonight and then from tomorrow I'm going to have to approach my training a little differently:

Im on night shifts and all sorts now for a while so I am not going to be able to commit to a 6 day split constantly.

Im going to keep on the 12 week cut and training 4+ times a week still, but I can't follow a strict Mon-Sat programme.

Im going to go back to a Push Pull Legs for a few weeks until my work schedule calms down and my oppo is back working full time again.

I had a nice framework I was set up on 2-3 years ago by a friend who I worked with briefly and is now a part time PT.

He gave me Push, Pull, Legs, Repeat, day off, I am going to chuck a 4th day in there as cardio between pull and leg day as I need it. If I miss a day this way I'll just continue for 4 more days from the next workout and still have a balanced schedule and high volume.

GOOD TIMES:

Despite the struggle to get to the gym more than 4 times a week I'm looking at the positives:

-Still training 3+ times a week which is more than I did before I started.

-My bf% is definitely still dropping despite weight loss overall stalling a little. I'm sticking to a diet (although it's a bit IIFYM) and it's working. Diet was never my strong point before so this is a big step forward for me. Everything is weighed and logged.

-Despite being on a cut, other than a couple of lifts I'm getting stronger on every single workout, however marginal.

So it's a bit of a mixed bag, but I'm sticking with it and hopefully I'll have some decent 12 week progress to share when the cut ends.

Going forward I'm going to just be giving summaries and weekly updates/goals reached as it's taking too long to update and nobody wants to read every set and rep.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

It's been over a week since I've been in the gym. Started off as some work stuff, out of my control but then I just struggled to get the motivation and get myself back in.

Got myself down there today for a Push workout to smash past the poor motivation.

Not a great workout, no PB's and a lot of failures, but I got through it and I have this feeling of rock bottom that should be enough for me to look back at next time I want to take a day off. Massive migraine all the way through as well.

Pull tomorrow, hopefully I feel a bit better and can get my PB's out. Don't want to feel like this again.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Had a weigh in this morning.

Despite my poor training form this last week I'm down to 78.8 kg and 23.7% body fat.

Was expecting to have been pushed back over 80 again so I'm well happy.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey Gohan 

I understand that your goal is to improve strength and shred some bodyfat.

I'm no expert but I think that you will benefit a lot more of a PPL program than your current full body split workout. For personnal experience, PPL, 6 times a week is really harsh on the body if you train compound for strength. Therefore you might look forward a upper/lower and PPL for 5 times a week which allow to rest 2 days a week. I found it better than a full PPL.

You can do like :

monday : lower

tuesday : upper

wed : rest

thursday : lower

friday : push

saturday : pull

sunday : rest

at some point with PPL, you train 6 days in a row and imho, if you have a job and you are natural, it is really hard to recover and I find the 5th and 6th training to suffer while with this training schedule, it is much easier to recover and you keep a good frequency of training.

Good luck


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for the advice Uryens I'll keep it in mind.

At the moment, as fatigue is definitely a thing for me now I'm almost 30, I'm going to be having a rest day in between each PPL cycle as well as a cardio day in between pull and legs as active recovery. At least while I'm cutting. So I'm doing something really similar to your post.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

First time doing 5 day meal preps this week and I utterly failed. Usually do it day by day.

Didnt buy enough stuff, going to have to double it next week!!

285 cals meal doesn't quite cut it :lol:

View attachment IMG_3039.PNG


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

19/8/17

Pull tonight.

Started out with deadlifts, no PB's this week.

Stuck with pure gym so the weights on the cables (of which a lot of my back work consisted of) isn't really comparable to my regular gym as the resistance is different. For Pure gym I seriously knocked the weight down for most things and did 3:1 reps. Did Lat pulls at different grips, rows and some single arm rows again from different angles.

Finished with some EZ curls alternating between wide and close, some preacher curls and then some high rep rear DELT flyes.

Not sure if I'll make it tomorrow for legs due to commitments so probably Monday now. Hopefully I can sneak a quick session in tomorrow though.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Have to have a bit of a rant first

Have been pulled away from the gym all week this week

My gym time is me time, and I'm just not getting any of it at the moment. Save to say I'm missing it.

So because it was next on the agenda, and as a form of punishment for me tonight I smashed out a nasty legs/abs session.

15-20 second rests, multiple drop/strip sets and just general physical abuse of my lower body. I'm now sprawled out on my living room floor, trying and failing to drink my Whey, creatine and BCAA drink, as well as swallowing my DAA without hurling.

*24-25/8/17 *

*LEGS *

*LEG PRESS *
100x12
135x8
WHILE STALKING THE POWER RACK

*SQUAT *
60x5
60x5
80x5
80x5
90x3
Feeling a bit fatigued by the leg press warm up despite it not being mega weight. Next workout I want to see 90x5, and the one after that I doing triple figures on my last set, I've decided. Once I hit 100kg on my last set, I'll slowly build up to 100x5 for five sets before increasing weight.

*LEG CURL *
39x12 
45x8
45x9
DROP SET: 
52x5
45x6
32x6
25x6

*LEG EXTENSION *
39x12
59x7
59x7
DROP SET:
62x6
39x6
25x6

*STANDING SMITH CALF RAISE *
50x25
80x10
80x12
DROP SET 
80x12 
50x16

*CABLE WOODCHOPPERS WITH ROPE *
10kgx20 
12.5kgx10
12.5x10

*CAPTAINS CHAIR LEG RAISE *
BWx20 
10KGX6+BWx6
10KGX6+BWX6

Full shift tomorrow starting early, somehow these legs have got to get me through a full 25000 step shift tomorrow.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Diet today.

Going back to tracking all of this in my journal/diary as it was keeping me honest and I've lost that kick recently.

View attachment IMG_3106.PNG


View attachment IMG_3107.PNG


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Weigh in today. I'm down to 78.3 and 23.0% bf.

Not bad considering I haven't been training as much as I should.

Still a a long way to go though ?


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Well mate, that's some find job and to be fair, I honestly believe that the road never ends and that there always be a long way to go 

Your expectations for the squat progression are a bit ambitious I would say depending at what RPE was the last set at 90.

Technically you should be able to add 5-10lbs each session so well 2 training might lead you at 100x3 but make a small jump at 95kg before attempting 100 imho like next training could be

5*90 / 3*95 then you just unrack the bar at 100 and see how it feels to prepare yourself then you will be more ready for the attempt at 100 next training.

Good luck


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DemonNeutrino said:


> Bad workout really. Squats were piss poor as for the life of me I couldn't get a rack, meaning I was doing them free standing. Really knocked my confidence and my form was all over the place without a mirror.


 Were other people squatting? Could you not have shared the rack? Also you shouldn't need a mirror. When I train in my garage I don't use a mirror. You should get a feel for it.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Uryens said:


> Well mate, that's some find job and to be fair, I honestly believe that the road never ends and that there always be a long way to go
> 
> Your expectations for the squat progression are a bit ambitious I would say depending at what RPE was the last set at 90.
> 
> ...


 My previous PB 1rm was 120. I guess I'm getting impatient getting back to my previous form ?

I'll give that a go, may make more sense than jumping straight up. Thanks bud


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

monkeybiker said:


> Were other people squatting? Could you not have shared the rack? Also you shouldn't need a mirror. When I train in my garage I don't use a mirror. You should get a feel for it.


 IIRC as it was a few weeks ago, one was squatting but he had a fair bit of weight on and it would have been a nause for him removing them so I didn't bother getting in his way. The other was OHP.

Main issue was no catch bars to be fair, confidence thing. It's only an issue at pure gym as there's only two power racks and one separate squat rack in which the catch bars aren't long enough to catch the bar on failure.

My other gym has so much equipment I don't think I've ever even had to jump in at the times I train :thumbup1: . Awesome place.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DemonNeutrino said:


> IIRC as it was a few weeks ago, one was squatting but he had a fair bit of weight on and it would have been a nause for him removing them so I didn't bother getting in his way. The other was OHP.
> 
> Main issue was no catch bars to be fair, confidence thing. It's only an issue at pure gym as there's only two power racks and one separate squat rack in which the catch bars aren't long enough to catch the bar on failure.
> 
> My other gym has so much equipment I don't think I've ever even had to jump in at the times I train :thumbup1: . Awesome place.


 I don't like squatting without catch bars either. It just makes the exercise so much safer.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

monkeybiker said:


> I don't like squatting without catch bars either. It just makes the exercise so much safer.


 It's mad, I know it's not possible but I feel stronger knowing there's no risk.

The 90kg isn't actually feeling overly heavy now In terms of stability or in general but it's just the form I need to sort out due to my flexibility issues. It's mostly in my hip flexors - causing me to wink past just above parallel. If I concentrate and suck in a lot of air before hand bracing my core I can maintain a straight back quite low to the ground but I'm having to do long slow reps up and down and that's causing me to use lighter weight and fail/drop more often due to me feeling my form slip.

While I'm having these issues I definitely don't want to be without catch bars.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

*25/8/17*

*CHEST/BACK *

Fancied something different this cycle (4 day on/1 day off), I've been watching a fair few classic Arnold videos from pumping iron etc and it's got my motivation sky high. Gym Not really free enough to superset everything, but I benefited from alternating between chest and back massively giving the latter more recovery. When it made sense to (same machine/area) I supersetted.

Will be hitting the deadlift post squat in three days time (Legs day) rather than doing it the day after squatting (the DOMS is real today), so no deadlift this time.

Stuck with the 6-12 reps except for bench pressing of which I'm trying to up my strength with.

*BENCH PRESS *
60x5
60x5 
70x5
70x5 
80x2
1 good rep and one wobbly one. Still mega happy I upped another 10kg since last week though. One of my goals for this thread down, few more to go.

*LAT PULLS *
39x12
52x7
52x8
59x6

*INCLINE DB BENCH *
18x12 
26x6
26x
26x4+16x6

*CABLE ROWS *
39x12
59x6
59x8
66x5

*THEN IT WAS SUPERSET TIME: *

*CABLE FLY/CHINS *
Couldn't do chin ups at this point level alone pulls 
14x6/2
14x8/3
14x10/2

*DB PULL OVER ON BENCH/DB TWO ARM ROWS *
18x6/14x8
20x8/16x6
22x8/18x6

Save to say I am dying, my back is screaming my chest is cramping. Good times!


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

*Update Monday/Tuesday 5/9/17 *

I've had to take a bit of precautionary lay off time from training.

I've had some odd symptoms including very bad migraines and concentration issues which seemed to have been excacerbated by training. I couldn't get to the gym a few days after the above log (as per my thread the other day I'm struggling to find time for myself to train/rest), so I just settled with some home workouts. Started with some pull ups at the start of a plyometric circuit and my head just exploded. I've had a lifting headache before when I trained a few years back and was shifting proper weights but only from heavy ass deadlifts and when I wasn't breathing properly and straining...this felt different, especially as I wasn't over exerting (I find pull ups more difficult since coming back due to much higher bf% but not to the extent it should cause this).

Havent discussed it with my partner as she's a nurse and tends to escalate things to doctors etc so I've just stopped training for just over a week and grin and beared it. My previous gaps before my above log was from fatigue and headaches also so it's obviously been building up some time. Have tried to keep my diet on form but in all honesty this has just been another dig to my motivation and I've slipped once or twice.

Ive been migraine free for a few days and seem to have lost the cloudy blocked up feeling it gave me, so I'm going to go back tomorrow evening. No supersets or anything too intense, just a normal push workout at a slow pace with longer rests. A bit worried about it happening again so I'll probably drop the weight slightly also.

Long read but anybody who may shed some light on what it might of been? Felt like something bursting like a blood vessel etc but there's no bruising/discolouration anywhere, it's also too high up and not in the right place to be the sort of muscle strain associated with a lifters headache; I've had this before. Also made me loose balance and footing when I landed from the bar when it first struck.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

*6 SEPTEMBER *

*PUSH/CHEST SHOULDERS AND TRICEPS *

Was supposed to be going back last night but I was tired, hydration wasn't on point and wanted to give myself the best chance to train injury free after my lay off.

Workout felt good, my head did ache a bit during the bench press heavy set but the acute pain I felt before didn't return. Think my headache was just because it was a shock to the system training again and I should be safe to carry on as normal now hopefully. I feel fine now sitting at home which wasn't the case before.

*BENCH PRESS*
60x5
60x5
70x5
70x5
80x1 one less rep than before but this was a proper rep, slow down and up and full ROM. Happier with it considering I'm first day back after injury.

*INCLINE DB PRESS (PER ARM)*
20x12
27.5x6
27.5x5
DROP SET 27.5x4/15x6

*STANDING PLATE LOADED MILITARY PRESS
ALL WEIGHT + MECH (WHICH FEELS AROUND 5-10KG ALONE AT A GUESS)*
40x5
20x10
20x8
20x6

*LAT RAISE DROP SETS *
WARMUP 5kgx12
DROP SETS WERE SEATED, SEATED AND THEN STANDING ALL FOR A 6 REP GOAL
8x6/6x6/5x6
8x6/6x6/5x6
8x6/6x6/5x6

*TRICEP SUPERSET 
CLOSE GRIP BENCH AND TRICEP PUSHDOWNS *
WARM UP WITH JUST CLOSE GRIPS 40x12
40x12+6PLATESX10
40x10+6x10
40x8+6x6+IMMEDIATE DROPSET 4x12

Its surprising how much your body changes after a couple of weeks not training, enough to make you want to avoid any further lay offs


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

*THURSDAY 7/9/17*

*PULL*

No deadlifts today, want to leave these for at least this cycle as they are the most likely to give me back my head pain. Not that the below workout is taking it easy at all.

Most sets had pretty much just enough rest to take in a breath or two, sip water and then back on the bench, I managed to fit all the below into just over 40 minutes.

Heart rate peaked at 152 during supersets and averaged at 124.

Slashes or + symbols and then another entry denote dropsets or supersets respectively.

*LAT PULL DOWN - PLATE LOADED *
40x12 WARMUP
60x12 MID SET 
80x7
80x8/60x6/40x20

*PLATE LOADED MTS ROW *
40x12
60x8
60x8
80x4/60x6/40x12

*INCLINE DB BENCH REAR DELT FLY
(WEIGHT PER DB)*
5x12
7.5x6/5x6
10x6/7.5x6/5x8

*CABLE SEATED ROW *
6x12
8x10
8x10
10x5/6x6

*BARBELL BICEP CURLS *
20x10
25x7
25x8

*INCLINE DB CURL SUPERSET WITH SINGLE ARM DB CONCENTRATION CURLS *
(PER SIDE)
10x6+7.5x6
12.5x6+7.5x6
12.5x6+7.5x6

*HAMMER CURLS WITH CABLE ROPE ATTACHMENT.*
(I added a sort of twist and contraction at the top, forcing my hands from the pronated Hammer motion all the way around to a supinated contraction at the top) 
My arms were dead at this point so no PB. 
4x8
4x10
6x4/4x6

Cardio day tomorrow, I'll get in a mid distance run and then do some flexibility work.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Diet wise, don't always post updates but I'll post this as a sort of example of what my days look like at the moment.

Tad low on protein and high in fat but this is because I'd based my day around having chicken tonight and realised I was on my own and had to cook salmon instead. Will make up for this tomorrow. I could have done with going high carb for tomorrow's run also.

The 174 cals in my fast was a skinny cappuccino, didn't really affect my hunger too much so it doesn't bother me that I broke my fast.

View attachment IMG_3164.PNG
View attachment IMG_3165.PNG


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

DemonNeutrino said:


> *THURSDAY 7/9/17*
> 
> *PULL*
> 
> ...


 What's the plate loaded MTs row mate?


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

It's an ISO lateral high angle row, loaded with plates rather than cables/stacks. Arcs around from a lat pull position down to a similar contraction as you would have on a seated row. The one I used in my last gym was labelled an MTS row.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

So my head pain came back with a vengeance, wasn't training or anything, I was sitting at home.

Im usually good with pain but this crippled me, and I couldn't hear properly (everything sounded digitised). I was also very dizzy and felt like I couldn't concentrate.

I had an emergency appointment this morning, have been referred to neurology. Have to put training on hold until I know what it was in case I end up making it worse.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Well it's been the best part of a week and I'm relatively pain free, just a numbing pain every now and again at the rear of my head. Until this HC appointment comes through I probably still shouldn't lift.

This clinic hasn't contacted me like my GP said they would though. Making me think it can't be serious else I'd have got a call straight away.

Missus caught me lifting the other day at home, just playing around with dumbbells; it felt like she'd caught me doing something else how she reacted :lol: .

She's a surgical nurse and she's being quite strict about the no training thing until we know what's going on.

Just want to get back in the gym, life is stress at the moment and I need to lift! :mellow:

Think once I get the all clear I'm going to do a very lean bulk. I'm at 22% bodyfat so I probably shouldn't, but I literally don't have to take my shirt off now until next spring. Then I'll give myself a long gradual cut next year starting in Feb. I'm never going to compete and I want to get stronger more than I want to look good and need to start hitting some goals to keep motivated.

PS how is my log still on page 1, come on guys get lifting :lol:


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Quite literally going mad.

I want to lift.

Got my Neurology appointment, not till November. I'm thinking if they suspected something serious I'd have already had it.

Toying with the idea of getting back to it tomorrow. At first oddly my physique improved with no training but it's visibly going to crap now after a few weeks.

New jobs going well but during the day it's office based so activity is rock bottom.

Thats about it. Haven't bothered weighing myself or taking bf measurements as I think it would just depress me.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

DemonNeutrino said:


> Quite literally going mad.
> 
> I want to lift.
> 
> ...


 I'd really suggest not training at the moment as it seemed linked to your problem. I agree on them not delaying your appointment if they suspected something serious BUT it's just not worth aggravating it.

To get a bit of a mental boost just get some cardio in, even just 30mins walk every other day, provided it doesn't aggravate your problem.

Think long term rather than short term and just wait till your appointment. If they don't spot anything then just start back slowly.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

You're probably right.

I hate that :lol:


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Sry to hear about all of what you are going through mate, but remember, tough don't last, tough people do.

Wish you well


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

*MONDAY 2 OCTOBER *

*BACK WORKOUT *

Against my better judgement, I had to get back in the gym earlier this evening. I've started a new job and I needed to get a sense of normalcy with this and lots of other changes.

Only did a short workout, 35 mins. No Personal bests and didn't push myself too hard.

Probably shouldn't be training at all, but if it gets to a point where I feel pain I will quite happily drop what I'm doing and leave.

*LAT PULL CLOSE *

60x12

80x 6

80x7

80x7

*CABLE ROW *

6x12

8x10

8x10

10x6

*DEADLIFT *

5x60

5x100

FAIL AT 140

Let fear of doing myself damage make me drop the bar, probably shouldn't be deadlifting anyway so it was a good call. I only attempted because the gym was busy and there wasn't much else left free.

*BENT OVER ROW *

40x5

40x5

60x3

60x4

60x5

*LAT PULL CABLE CLOSE *

6x12

8x6

8x6

6x10

Felt good to be back, no PB's and keeping it light and easy.

Again, I don't recommend anyone in a similar situation crack on and start lifting, but I just had to.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

DemonNeutrino said:


> *MONDAY 2 OCTOBER *
> 
> *BACK WORKOUT *
> 
> ...


 Completely disregarded my opinion you cvnt!!

Glad it went ok though mate.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

RexEverthing said:


> Completely disregarded my opinion you cvnt!!
> 
> Glad it went ok though mate.


 Haha :lol:

If it's any consolation you were still right, and I disregarded my own also.

Yeah went ok, still felt good today also.

No training tonight that would be a bit much, but I'll go up tomorrow for another short one and work a bit on Chest/Shoulders.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

DemonNeutrino said:


> Haha :lol:
> 
> If it's any consolation you were still right, and I disregarded my own also.
> 
> ...


 Enjoy!

pr**k


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

hi man, I'm no expert but I would suggest you start your back workout with the dead as it is the most brutal exercise.

Also no need to test for 1RM as the old saying "build strength, don't test it" and if you were at RPE 9 on your 5 reps at 100, you are a long way from home to 140kg. Just work on 3x5 for instance on dead an increase the weight by 2.5 to 5kg each training.

Wish you well


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

First week back since October and getting the all clear.

Today was the first leg day.

I usually say if I can get through the first leg day then I'm golden. No head pain so far so good, very good to be back.

Lifts have dropped MASSIVELY I've done 60kg bench, haven't done a deadlift this week, 1 Rep at 80kg squat. Oddly though lat pulls and rows etc I am still quite strong on and I haven't lost too much arm strength.

Bit depressing and it's not helping with back to gym nerves but it's still good to be back.

?


----------

